# Best bike fitter in NYC



## sayedr1 (May 20, 2006)

Can anyone please reccomend me a good bike fitter in NYC?


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Paul Levine is legendary. He now has a Manhattan location.

http://www.signaturecycles.com/


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

*Bike fitters*

The most experienced guy was Craig Upton, but he moved away to work with a pro team. He used the Wobble Naught system. Craig was famous for moving most people's saddles up dramatically. I think a guy named Mike Sherry has taken over for him in NYC. www.uptonperformancesystems.com/

Alan at Sid's Bikes on 34th St. is pretty good. I have personal experience with him. There's another Allen at Sheepshead Cycles in Bklyn who did my first-ever bike fit. He's irascible, but really knows his stuff.

Finally, a physical therapist who races on my team has spent the past year learning bike fit from various experts. So far, he's only fit us, his teammates, but his advice to me was spot on. PM me if you want to see him.


----------



## cbj (Aug 25, 2011)

team_sheepshead PM send.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

cbj said:


> team_sheepshead PM send.


You do realize this thread is over 5 years old, right?


----------



## cbj (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL what a forum newbee move of me. Sorry I forgot to check the date.

Well I would still love to find a physical therapist who does bike fitting in NYC if anybody knows anybody?


----------

